# Ultra-LD 100W y 200W Amplificador Tipo Studio 350



## mexmike (Jun 21, 2018)

Saludos a todos,

Soy nuevo aquí en el foro. ¡No soy experto en electrónica, pero es mi pasatiempo favorito!
Quería saber si me podrían ayudar con dos modelos de amplificadores de potencia que, me pasaron de muy baja distorsión, los cuales quería probar en Multisim antes de fabricar alguna. Son estilo Studio 350.

Mi problema es que normalmente uso Proteus para simular. Sin embargo, faltaba los modelos adecuados y estoy intentando con Multisim, que me parece una maravilla.

El problema es que cuando corro la simulación, las resistencias de la entrada de audio truenan y varios otros componentes. Me dio cuenta que había escogido componentes tipo “Rated”. Aumente valores para tratar de resolver la situación y la mayoria dejaron de tronar menos las de la entrada de audio. Cuando tengo la entrada estable a 1Khz por ejemplo, si aumento la frecuencia, vuelvam a tronar aun antes que el voltaje de salida llega al Rail. Es una lástima, porque a altas potencias den 0.002 de THD.

En Proteus no pasa y es obvio que Multisim intenta simular de manera más a la vida real.

¿Me podrían aconsejar si hay problemas con los circuitos, y en donde corregirlos para que dejan de tronar?

Adjunto los diagramas y las simulaciones.

Les agradezco su ayuda de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 21, 2018)

Estás simulando un amplificador de audio a *1 MHz *
El generador de señales está mal conectado

Salvo esos detalles no veo inconvenientes y ambos amplificadores parecen funcionar OK


----------



## mexmike (Jun 21, 2018)

Gracias Fogonazo,

Fue un eror antes de manadar los archivos. He probado a varios frecuencias. A 1Khz no hay tanto problema pero todavia truenan las resistencias. A 2Kz para arriba truenan luego luego.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 21, 2018

El amplificador de 100W con señal de 1Kz a 1.26Vp casi llega a los 100W con muy baja distorsión y las resistencias fallan.

El amplificador de 200W con señal de 1Kz a 0.817 mVp llega a los 200W con muy baja distorsión, pero al subir a 2Kz las resistencias fallan.

Sera por usar “RESISTOR_RATED” componentes?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 21, 2018)

mexmike dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo,
> 
> Fue un eror antes de manadar los archivos. He probado a varios frecuencias. A 1Khz no hay tanto problema pero todavia truenan las resistencias. A 2Kz para arriba truenan luego luego. . . . .


¿ Que resistencias son las que fallan ?


----------



## mexmike (Jun 21, 2018)

En el amplificador de 100W fallan R2 de 10R y R3 de 1K.

En el de 200W fallan R2 de 10R y R3 de 100R.

 Las resistencias referidos son las de Multisim, no de los diagramas PDF etc, ya que las Ref pueden ser diferentes


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 21, 2018)

Elegiste para la simulación resistencias animadas, cámbialas por comunes.

No existe motivo eléctrico como para que NI R2 NI R3 se dañen


----------



## mexmike (Jun 21, 2018)

¡Ok perfecto!

Las escogí pensando que me serviría como referencia del funcionamiento del amplificador.
Me imagino que los puedo dejar en un 1/4 de Watt entonces.

Muchísimas gracias Fogonazo. Que pases bonita tarde.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jun 21, 2018)

EL Studio 350 es un circuito de siliconchip (como el amplificador de clase A de 20 watios que hay en éste foro). O sea, UN ROLLS ROYCE de circuito.
Si algo no te funciona bien es porque te apartas del diseño original, o como dice el maestro Fogo, lo tratas con una señal FUERA del espectro de audio.
Un saludo.


----------



## mexmike (Jun 22, 2018)

Gracias Juan Carlos,

Creo que no entendiste mi respuesta previa a Fogonazo, el #3.  ¡Para aclarar con un poco más de detalle! Antes de mandar el archivo, quería resetear los niveles a uno básico y no cheque bien el “Pulldown” de frecuencia, ya que son fáciles de cambiar erróneamente por el tamaño de fuente (¡mis ojos no son los de cuando era joven!).  Nunca use una señal de 1MHz, sino de 1Kz a 25KHz y sé que es muy fuera del rango del amplificador.

Como dijo Fogonazo, se tronaban las resistencias porque estuvo usando resistencias animadas en lugar de comunes. Esas resistencias tronaban a 2Khz y con cientos de milivoltios aun si aumentaba el Wattaje, cosa que realmente parece un error en el Multisim. No soy experto, pero sé que una resistencia de entrada de audio de milivoltios no debe tronar una resistencia de ¼ de Watt. Medí cada resistencia con los “Probes” cuando tronaban y nada fuera de rango. Pensé tal vez estaba oscilando, tema que si es muy fuera de mi conocimiento y por eso recurrí a ustedes. ¡Resulta que el problema era como dijo Fogonazo, las resistencias animadas!
¡Gracias de nuevo por querer ayudar y un saludo!


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Jun 22, 2018)

Quisiera preguntar algo: En la fuente que acompaña el amplificador, después de los condesadores poliester aparecen cuatro resistencias de 15k-1w. ¿Estas resistencias qué función tiene? ¿Se puede aplicar a cualquier otra fuente de simetría?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 23, 2018)

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Quisiera preguntar algo: En la fuente que acompaña el amplificador, después de los condesadores poliester aparecen cuatro resistencias de 15k-1w. ¿Estas resistencias qué función tiene? ¿Se puede aplicar a cualquier otra fuente de simetría?


Esas resistencias contribuyen a descargar los capacitores de la fuente cuando esta es apagada y *no *son indispensables


----------



## mexmike (Jun 23, 2018)

Para los que les interesa, aporto el diagrama del ULD MK 3. Se supone que da aún menor distorsión y tiene otras mejorías que toma en cuenta *inconsistencias* entre la fabricación de los transistores NLJ con ThermalTrak.

También, la resistencia de 10 Ohm tipo “Tierra Quieta” se cambia para 47 Ohms.

Además, un Diodo BAV21 va entre la Base de Q8 y el Colector de Q9.

¡Iba subir todo el artículo, pero excede el tamaño permitido!


----------



## mexmike (Sep 28, 2018)

Buenas tardes a todos,

Siguiendo el mismo tema, decidí a usar el diseño más reciente de esa línea de amplificadores, el cual es el SC200 o Ultra-LO Mk4 200W.
Iba fabricar el PCB, pero la revista de Silicon Chip de Australia los venden en $7.25 US; una ganga y usa FJ4313 y FJ4213 en lugar de los NJL3281 y 1302.

Aquí adjunto la imagen del Ultra-LO Mk4 200W con mi bocina de PC como prueba, antes de conectar la protección de bocinas y usar mis Elac y también el diagrama.

Se puede notar en el diagrama unos “x”. Son componentes que queme por idiota haciendo el ajuste final de la corriente quieta. Sin apagar todo quería checar de nuevo el DC offset, puse en corto el clip de cocodrilo con el fusible y poof.

Cambiando las piezas indicadas y con mucho sudor prendí todo de nuevo y bien.

Iba subir un video, pero no creo que se permite.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2018)

Si, se permite, lo subes a Youtube y pegas el link


----------



## pandacba (Sep 28, 2018)

Link al articulo*SC200 artículo completo*


----------



## mexmike (Sep 28, 2018)

Ahi te va


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2018)

Se lo oye bonito


----------



## mexmike (Sep 28, 2018)

Gracias Dosmetros y eso es de mi celular nomas.

Cuando hago el segundo módulo y está en un chasis y con un pre-amp de entrada, espero más todavía en estero.

Se calienta un buen con más volumen. El disipador es casi el tamaño recomendado por el artículo. ¾ de pulgada menos ancho, pero más de una pulgada más alto y altura de aletas casi igual.

Pensé en hacer un PCB clon una vez hecho el chasis y todo. El de ellos es de dos capas y súper bonito. Yo nunca he hecho algo tan complicado en dos capas. Pronto me llegan unos remaches de cobre para hacer vías. ¡Veré!

En otra nota; la gente de Silicon Chip muy pero muy amables y ayudadores. Me apoyaron en todo cuando el amp se quemó al principio por mi culpa. Me contestaron con consejos el mismo día y son altamente recomendables en todo.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Sep 29, 2018)

Es un circuito de la revista Silicon No??????


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2018)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Es un circuito de la revista Silicon No??????


Tiene _*"Todo"*_ el aspecto de serlo.

Extrañamente *NO *lo tengo en la FogoBiblioteca 

Mentí 

Si lo tenía:


----------



## mexmike (Sep 29, 2018)

Es la versión más reciente. 

PCB Amp: PCBs - Silicon Chip Shop - Silicon Chip Online 
"Ultra-LD Mk.4 Amplifier PCB [01107151 RevC]" Cantidad (2) para estero

Partes difícil de encontrar: Short Form Kits / Part Sets - Silicon Chip Shop - Silicon Chip Online 
Cantidad (2) para estero

PCB Fuente: PCBs - Silicon Chip Shop - Silicon Chip Online 
"Ultra-LD Mk3/Mk4 Amplifier Power Supply PCB [01109111]" Cantidad (1) para estero


----------



## pandacba (Sep 29, 2018)

También fue publicado en la edición de enero 2018 part1 y febrero 2018 part2
Aqui les dejo una vista del proyecto anterior el Mk3


----------



## mexmike (Sep 29, 2018)

La versión nueva, el Ultra-LO Mk4 200W o SC200, utiliza los FJ4313 y FJ4213 (tres patas) en lugar de los NJL3281 y 1302 (5 patas), los cuales no tienen la estabilidad como pensaban.

¡Tiene opción de usar componentes smt o through hole!


----------



## pandacba (Sep 29, 2018)

No son los únicos transistores que se pueden utilzar, lo he visto funcionando con otros, no tengo fotos


----------



## mexmike (Oct 20, 2018)

Finalmente me llegaron los partes faltantes y pude terminar el segundo modulo del SC200 Ultra LO Mk4 200W amp de Silicon Chip Magazine en estéreo. Esa maquinita suena exquisita, poderosa y dulce al mismo tiempo. Espero poder encontrar una manera de montar todo en un chasis digna del diseño.


----------



## mexmike (Nov 13, 2018)

Ya terminado mi SC200.
Me costó un trabajal, pero finalmente está en mi sala en el piso con Elac Uni-Fi UB5. Suena chido. Ja Ja!  no cabe en el closet que tenía planeada como casita.

¡Alambres por todos lados y las de la salida pegada junto al toroid yak! Lo bueno es que no hay nada de zumbido. Esta súper silencioso. ¡Mi suerte!

Tuve que poner el 10k Stepped attenuator en la tapa del chasis porque el tablero de frente está demasiado grueso. ¡Ni modo!

Cualquier crítica bienvenida y muy apreciado. Todavía puedo hacer cambios.

Saludos.


----------

